# Flyers or Hawks?



## Guy Bacos (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmm!

Last game between the Flyers and the Hawks, during a power play, the Flyers had scored a goal, but it was not official until the play had stopped and reviewed the video tape. What if the play had gone on (after the power play was over) and 1 of the 2 teams had scored. I can't see why the 2nd goal would be disallowed, so that would make 2 goals without any stop in play! Could this be possible??


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hockey? What's that?

Is that a game you play up on the icebergs in Canada?

[quickly ducking and running for cover.... :mrgreen: ]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ic3xNfEP_o


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tricky hockey question*

I haven't even watched any of the Hawks vs. Flyers games. The only thing interesting about them would be watching Toews and Giroux I guess.


----------



## JJP (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tricky hockey question*



choc0thrax @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> I haven't even watched any of the Hawks vs. Flyers games. The only thing interesting about them would be watching Toews and Giroux I guess.


Blasphemy!! :evil: 

Guy, that's a good question. I don't know what would have happened!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tricky hockey question*

For anybody curious, here's the answer:

"No. If play is stopped due to a goal but there is a review on the possibility of a goal scored before the stoppage and it is determined that the first goal indeed went in... the second goal is disallowed, the first goal is awarded, time is put back on the clock and the game continues with a face-off at centre."


----------



## Farkle (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tricky hockey question*

I think a more important question is....

Who will score the winning goal for the Flyers tomorrow night?

Will it be...

A. Simon Gagne???

B. Danny Briere???

C. Claude Giroux???

The best part about this question? I see no Blackhawks in the answer queue!! 

Sorry to all my Chicago friends, but I live in Philly. GO FLYERS! 

BTW, my heart can't take too many more games like last night. Too much excitement and drama! And, kudos to the Blackhawks, they are an excellent team! It's a great series to watch!

Mike


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tricky hockey question*

Watch it, I may just change my profile picture to a Hawk Jersey! :evil: 

That's right! GO HAWKS GO!

Come on now, they've only won it once in their history, and it's such a long time ago.


----------



## Farkle (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tricky hockey question*

Yeah, I know, it would be great if Chicago got the Cup. And, they really are a great team.

BUT...

The last time the Flyers won was in 1975!!! I was 2. 

And, since then, they've been to the Stanley Cup Finals 6 (!) times, and have never won! Don't get me started on the NJ Devils.  

And, Claude Giroux is a stallion. Ergo, Flyers should win. Notice, I've mentioned nothing about the skill levels of the two teams. 

Mike


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tricky hockey question*

Well if the Flyers win it will be a lot because of their french guys, Gagné and Brière. So I'll get a bit the feeling it's Montreal 

Also it will give a good reason for the Habs to have been beaten by the cup champs.


So either way. 

If I was in Philadelphia I'd be pretty excited right now!


----------



## JJP (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tricky hockey question*

Not nearly as excited as I am to see the Hawks with a real chance for the cup. I watched them all through my childhood, and then it was heartbreaking to see them in the finals in the '90s only to get destroyed. This year is something special!

...and it's been a GREAT series so far. Too bad I'll have to miss Friday's game.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tricky hockey question*

Ugh, I can't stand Philadelphia. Hope Chicago wins it all.

I remember the Montreal vs. Philadelphia games where the Flyers fans were chanting U.S.A. over and over again and I'm just like you know all your good players are Canadian you fucking retards... anyways not like they'd ever figure that out.


----------



## Farkle (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Hockey playoffs, Flyers or Hawks?*

Oh, I never said the Philadelphia fans were _smart_, just that we're _loyal_... 8) 

To your point, reminds me when we were watching the winter games last year (or 2 years ago)? Half the lineup of Canada was from Philly. I saw Richards, Briere, Giroux... Really drove home the point that our guys are definitely from the Great White North. 

Having said that, the players seem to really like living and working in Philly. So much so, that they've gotten in trouble for partying a _bit_ too hard at some of the Old City pubs... 

Mike


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 4, 2010)

Lakers in five.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Hockey playoffs, Flyers or Hawks?*

The only thing I don't like about a team like the Flyers winning the cup, is that they weren't very solid during the regular season and barely made the playoffs, and now they decide to wake up, as for the Hawks, they showed consistency during the regular season and the playoffs, and in that sense they would deserve to win the cup. 



Don't forget to vote (see poll)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 4, 2010)

As a fan of the team who will go down as the biggest chokers in the history of the sport (also know as the infamous 3-0, 3-0), I would prefer to say that we lost to the Stanley Cup winners.

But as a hockey fan, I want the most exciting and deserving team to win: Chicago.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 4, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ 4/6/2010 said:


> Lakers in five.



No way. Phoenix in 8.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 4, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jun 04 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ 4/6/2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakers in five.
> ...



Be serious guys! Egypt in 5 and 1/2


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 4, 2010)

I was born in Chicago so I have to go for the Blackhawks. Aside from their wishy washy performance in Game 3, I find them to be fast in their transition game and with superior puck handling skills. Philly is a typical Eastern conference grind em' team. I don't particularly like that style of hockey.


----------



## SergeD (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm affraid that the referees will help enough Pronger and the flyers to win the cup. I can't believe that Canadiens did not picked up Giroux and Gagné at drafts.
Go Go Go Hawks!
SergeD


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 4, 2010)

Joseph Burrell @ Fri Jun 04 said:


> Which makes me wonder why when there's an obviously reviewable situation like that, they don't just go ahead and stop play and review it right then instead of continuing. That could be a ball buster if you scored only to have it taken away after a review from some 2 minutes earlier.



I guess if the reviewed goal wasn't good, what happens after would then count. More clear to me now.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Hockey playoffs, Flyers or Hawks?*



Joseph Burrell @ Fri Jun 04 said:


> Besides, I don't want that Kane kid and his mullet and scruffy ass beard anywhere near Lord Stanley's Cup.



This would be the only reason I wouldn't want Chicago to win. My hope is Chicago does win but Kane gets stabbed in the neck in some bar the night before. o-[][]-o


----------



## Joseph Burrell (Jun 4, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Jun 04 said:


> I guess if the reviewed goal wasn't good, what happens after would then count. More clear to me now.



Yes, that's exactly right. After review if there were a no goal call, then play would resume and anything after the no goal would count. 

I'm with you on Kane. At least he seems to have gotten rid of those ugly ass 1980's fades in his sideburns.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 4, 2010)

The Kane affair was with Choco.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 4, 2010)

I was going to say earlier, whoever wins game 4 will win the cup, now I believe the Flyers will win it in 7, but I already casted my vote the the Hawks.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 7, 2010)

This will be interesting! If Flyers are to win the cup they must win in Chicago, and if the Hawks want to rap it up next game, they must win in Philadelphia. None of these 2 teams have won on the road in this series. If it goes to 7, Chicago will have the edge since the last game will be in Chicago, and the fight for home ice advantage during the regular season should pay off for Chicago.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 7, 2010)

If the refs call them like they see them then the Hawks will wrap this up on Wednesday. If they over look Pronger's bullshit than the advantage goes to Philly.


----------

